# Dropped off weirdo at "massage parlor"



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

This morning I was wrapping up my driving and set the DF towards home so I could greet my waking-up family. I got a ping a few minutes away for a decent length trip towards my destination. Great! I accepted it and off I went.

First reg flag: the dude was standing in the easement of the driveway so I couldn't pull in, even though I wanted to turn around. Second red flag: he asked me to stop at a gas station, which I did, and he took at least 5 minutes.

When he got back in he had a Lunchable in his hand. He sat behind me this time, instead of in the normal pax seat. Geez that was creepy. He talked slowly. I thought he was from the south but it turned out he grew up in a nearby city, and must have been slightly mentally challenged or was really messed up on substances. (Third reg flag). He had a weird perception of distance, like he thought it takes two to two and a half hours to drive to Milwaukee when in fact it only takes an hour and a half.

Fourth red flag: he asked to open the window, and kept it open even though I turned the temperature down. I mentioned his Lunchable (because he was eating it, fifth red flag) and he started to tell me about how it settles an upset stomach (I think), but then stopped himself.

Sixth red flag: the drop-off location was a massage parlor on the east side, well known for its, shall we say, extra services. It's kind of a don't ask, don't tell thing with the local authorities apparently...better to have "working girls" in a house where they are safe than out on the street.

When he got out he thanked me for stopping at the gas station. I looked back immediately and saw the empty Lunchable package on the floor right behind my seat. That's why he sat right behind me!

Almost without hesitation I gave him a 1*, flagging Late for Pickup (the gas station) and Cleanliness (the garbage), which probably reduced his 4.9X rating significantly. Yes it was a nice-ish trip, but I've been doing this too long to be anyone's maid.

A minute later I saw a $1 tip from him. Sorry dude, that's not enough for me to be weirded out, wait at a gas station, risk vomit, pick up your garbage, and drop you off at a ***** house.

@Sconnie


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Yeah I’ve met some weird people at my local Asian massage parlor.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Nothing wrong with a little rub and tug.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Nothing wrong with a little rub and tug.


The problem isn't the consenting adults exchanging services for cash, it's the fact that the place is shady and illegal activities go on there. Just like the nearby strip club which has had shootings nearby and regular thug behavior.

I don't want places like that as destinations unless the pax hands me a $10 or $20 bill. I'm like Rod Tidwell (Jerry McGuire). Kickback? We don't have them in Madison.


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

It's not worth the 1-star he will retaliate and give you a one-star as well


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

tmart said:


> It's not worth the 1-star he will retaliate and give you a one-star as well


 Oh no! Then my rating will drop to.....4.95!!!

This guy will take an Uber home too, presumably, and maybe more this week. How would he know which driver did it? That is, if he even checks his rating.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Where is it on the east side, Riverwest? 

I’m shocked Madison doesn’t have any of those, especially with all the politicians.

Good thing you didn’t have to drive him to a massage parlor on 40th and Hampton because then you’d possibly be shot and killed, carjacked or robbed.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

tmart said:


> It's not worth the 1-star he will retaliate and give you a one-star as well


He probably did the next driver a huge favor.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

All the weed shops in my area were shut down. Surprisingly they all turned into Asian Massage parlors. Careful what you wish for.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Where is it on the east side, Riverwest?


Ummm....east side of Madison. Don't you know the state of Wisconsin revolves around Madison? :tongue smile:


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Ummm....east side of Madison. Don't you know the state of Wisconsin revolves around Madison? :tongue smile:


Yet, Milwaukee is bigger!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Yet, Milwaukee is bigger!


Bigger in car jackings per capita at least. Good luck!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Bigger in car jackings per capita at least. Good luck!


And murders and assaults.


----------



## CDP (Nov 11, 2018)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> All the weed shops in my area were shut down. Surprisingly they all turned into Asian Massage parlors. Careful what you wish for.


Why'd they shut down?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

CDP said:


> Why'd they shut down?


It was the wild Wild West days of medical marijuana in ca. There was a land rush and then the blowback. Which resulted in all the shops in the county closing.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Bigger in car jackings per capita at least. Good luck!


Now I know why many people I know are moving to Madison.









But Milwaukee has the lakefront, Summerfest, Polish Fest, German Fest, Greek Fest, Festa Italiana, Mexican Fest, Taco Fest and Beer Fest. We ❤ our festivals here! ?

Source: https://www.bestplaces.net/compare-cities/milwaukee_wi/madison_wi/crime


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Yeah I've met some weird people at my local Asian massage parlor.


I got an idea. Italian massage parlor.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I got an idea. Italian massage parlor.


Swedish massage parlor first.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I guess down right Disrespectful is the new Weird.

But the 1* is justified.

5 minutes in a store is not a red flag.

Peoples perception of distance is not a red flag. Just don't argue with them about it.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I guess down right Disrespectful is the new Weird.
> 
> But the 1* is justified.
> 
> ...


Pax was disrespectful for eating in his car and leaving the Lunchable package on the floor. His car isn't a garbage can.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Rakos said:


> View attachment 356204


oo ooh OO OO ooH OOH AHHH!


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Sorry but I do not see where the trip was weird. Sounds to me like he had too much partying the night before and was still under the influence. He probably leaves garbage in his car and never even thought about not leaving his garbage in yours. Let's face it --- the public is weird. No way to get around that fact. As for sitting behind me. I do not like it but not much I can do about it.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Swedish massage parlor first.


Ok how about a fusion massage parlor?


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

Is it possible to get a cleaning fee for the food mess that people left in the car? One time two classy businessmen were my passengers. They brought along with them a takeout order in a box from a classy restaurant. I dropped them off at the airport. UNFORTUNATELY, they left behind the box on the floor. Worst part is that the box was actually empty and only has trash inside. Oh well, not all people who wear suits and eat at classy restaurants are actually classy themselves.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Nobody can give me a handshake like I can.
Just saying.



Kodyhead said:


> Ok how about a fusion massage parlor?


Too much mayonnaise.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Nobody can give me a handshake like I can.
> Just saying.
> 
> 
> Too much mayonnaise.


Maybe you need a vegan massage parlor


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

GoldenGoji said:


> Is it possible to get a cleaning fee for the food mess that people left in the car? One time two classy businessmen were my passengers. They brought along with them a takeout order in a box from a classy restaurant. I dropped them off at the airport. UNFORTUNATELY, they left behind the box on the floor. Worst part is that the box was actually empty and only has trash inside. Oh well, not all people who wear suits and eat at classy restaurants are actually classy themselves.


I save cleaning fees for stuff that REALLY warrants it, like blood on my door handle for example. Last time I tried to get a cleaning fee it was for donut glaze chunks on my seat. Support basically told me to suck it up because it's easy to clean. Plus I've heard of cases of drivers getting banned from cleaning fees because they submit them too often.

But yes, even though it was easy to dispose of, I had to stop to do it which would be problematic in a stacked pings scenario.



KK2929 said:


> Sorry but I do not see where the trip was weird. Sounds to me like he had too much partying the night before and was still under the influence. He probably leaves garbage in his car and never even thought about not leaving his garbage in yours. Let's face it --- the public is weird. No way to get around that fact. As for sitting behind me. I do not like it but not much I can do about it.


I prefer not to drive people who are so under the influence that they can't respect my private property or my time. I normally don't drive drunks at all, so it's out of the ordinary for me.



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I guess down right Disrespectful is the new Weird.
> 
> But the 1* is justified.
> 
> ...


Any one of these things by itself is not a red flag (except for the obvious trash left behind), but added together they indicate a guy I'd rather not transport again.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Pax was disrespectful for eating in his car and leaving the Lunchable package on the floor. His car isn't a garbage can.


Not sure about the disrespect thing.
If the pax views the driver as a slack jaw waste of space slug,
Is leaving trash showing disrespect ?

Or is leaving trash in an Uber car
showing just the right amount of respect ✊

After all, Mr Rubba-Dub-Dub didn't force the package ? in Drivers mouth
while shouting "here's ur tip dirt bag"‼


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> Not sure about the disrespect thing.
> If the pax views the driver as a slack jaw waste of space slug,
> Is leaving trash showing disrespect ?
> 
> ...


Slack jawed waste of space lol...I've typically thought of myself as a mouth breathing waste of space.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> This morning I was wrapping up my driving and set the DF towards home so I could greet my waking-up family. I got a ping a few minutes away for a decent length trip towards my destination. Great! I accepted it and off I went.
> 
> First reg flag: the dude was standing in the easement of the driveway so I couldn't pull in, even though I wanted to turn around. Second red flag: he asked me to stop at a gas station, which I did, and he took at least 5 minutes.
> 
> ...


Was the rider's name JayJay by any chance?

A broken-down *Yellow Prius *nearby?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> Not sure about the disrespect thing.
> If the pax views the driver as a slack jaw waste of space slug,
> Is leaving trash showing disrespect ?
> 
> ...


Yes it's disrespectful to leave trash. Joke all you want, but it's rude to do that.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> This morning I was wrapping up my driving and set the DF towards home so I could greet my waking-up family. I got a ping a few minutes away for a decent length trip towards my destination. Great! I accepted it and off I went.
> 
> First reg flag: the dude was standing in the easement of the driveway so I couldn't pull in, even though I wanted to turn around. Second red flag: he asked me to stop at a gas station, which I did, and he took at least 5 minutes.
> 
> ...


I'm not seeing a big problem with that pax. ?‍♂
In fact if that was my worst pax of the day, I'd say it was a good day.

When I drove cab, after pax gets out of car, I used to chuck out all their garbage on to their driveway after they got out. No retaliations using ratings.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Sounds like a fairly common X ride in L.A.


----------



## LasVegasMellowYellow (Jun 24, 2015)

I guess it's all a matter of perspective. Dropping a guest at a massage parlor in my market usually pays $80 to $120 kickback from the massage parlor. That's a 5 ☆ ride, and yes, I'll happily pick up a little trash for $120.


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> This morning I was wrapping up my driving and set the DF towards home so I could greet my waking-up family. I got a ping a few minutes away for a decent length trip towards my destination. Great! I accepted it and off I went.
> 
> First reg flag: the dude was standing in the easement of the driveway so I couldn't pull in, even though I wanted to turn around. Second red flag: he asked me to stop at a gas station, which I did, and he took at least 5 minutes.
> 
> ...





MadTownUberD said:


> The problem isn't the consenting adults exchanging services for cash, it's the fact that the place is shady and illegal activities go on there. Just like the nearby strip club which has had shootings nearby and regular thug behavior.
> 
> I don't want places like that as destinations unless the pax hands me a $10 or $20 bill. I'm like Rod Tidwell (Jerry McGuire). Kickback? We don't have them in Madison.


You need to lighten up..who cares what passengers do on their own time. Did he hurt you? No...move along miss sensitive


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Jctbay said:


> You need to lighten up..who cares what passengers do on their own time. Did he hurt you? No...move along miss sensitive


If you don't stop calling me names, I'm going to go home and cry. And you really don't want me to lose my composure in front of my wife...do you?

Fact: leaving garbage in someone's car, after eating without asking, is A+ / #1 shitty behavior. And even if it's not, I reserve the right to 1* any pax for any reason. I've moved along IRL, but I've authored a fairly intriguing thread/OP here.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> He talked slowly. I thought he was from the south but it turned out he grew up in a nearby city, and must have been slightly mentally challenged
> @Sconnie


Everyone missed the point of your story which was that you feel people from the South talk like they are mentally challenged. Guess you will have a lot of fans down south on the forum!


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Everyone missed the point of your story which was that you feel people from the South talk like they are mentally challenged. Guess you will have a lot of fans down south on the forum!


LOL they kinda do talk like that though...


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> This morning I was wrapping up my driving and set the DF towards home so I could greet my waking-up family. I got a ping a few minutes away for a decent length trip towards my destination. Great! I accepted it and off I went.
> 
> First reg flag: the dude was standing in the easement of the driveway so I couldn't pull in, even though I wanted to turn around. Second red flag: he asked me to stop at a gas station, which I did, and he took at least 5 minutes.
> 
> ...


Are you sure he wasn't going to the salon next door?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Sconnie said:


> Are you sure he wasn't going to the salon next door?


The destination clearly said "_____ House". He walked up to the front door and tried to open it, and it appeared locked. I was already peeling a patch of rubber outta there.



Seamus said:


> Everyone missed the point of your story which was that you feel people from the South talk like they are mentally challenged. Guess you will have a lot of fans down south on the forum!


The sad part is there are a lot of elitists here who actually look down their noses at Southerners for various reasons, to the point that they stereotype etc. I won't say which political ideology they hail from, but it rhymes with "theft".


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

In a previous post that i posted about a couple months ago i pointed out literally that 33% of young men between thr ages of 21 and 33 did not have sex in the past year. I seem ridiculous pointing out this fact on a rideshare forum but we rideshare drivers are badically front storm troopers of the sociological mess known as America.

Keep ridiculing me. Meanwhile inceldom and mass shootings skyrocket.

No mass shootings in the 1960s in america. Most young men betwern the ages of 21 and 30 got married with their high school sweethearts. Fast forword 2019. Inceldom. Female empowerment (aka 80% of females will only settle for the top 20% of males).

Most of you guys are blue pilled. Take the red or black pill and see thr awful reality as it is.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

nurburgringsf said:


> In a previous post that i posted about a couple months ago i pointed out literally that 33% of young men between thr ages of 21 and 33 did not have sex in the past year. I seem ridiculous pointing out this fact on a rideshare forum but we rideshare drivers are badically front storm troopers of the sociological mess known as America.
> 
> Keep ridiculing me. Meanwhile inceldom and mass shootings skyrocket.
> 
> ...


Hello there! Excuse me, but are you replying to the correct thread?


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

Im for a socially conservative society the world over. Its sustainable as everyones house is kept in check and harmony rains.

Feminism and america = extremely unsustainable hyperized materialism. Climate change hoax as a means to mitigate unsustainable materialism caused directly by female empowerment. 

Fight america with all your might!
America uses soft and hard power against its weak enemies. (Econonic terrorism). 

F america!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I guess upon reading your post a couple of times: you are saying that involuntary celibacy is the cause of unhappiness in young men, and this results in pathological behavior, and therefore I should have bent over backwards to help this guy "get some"? Interesting. 

I kind of get your point about people marrying younger in times past, but let me tell you...marriage doesn't necessarily result in a preferred level of sexual activity.


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> This morning I was wrapping up my driving and set the DF towards home so I could greet my waking-up family. I got a ping a few minutes away for a decent length trip towards my destination. Great! I accepted it and off I went.
> 
> First reg flag: the dude was standing in the easement of the driveway so I couldn't pull in, even though I wanted to turn around. Second red flag: he asked me to stop at a gas station, which I did, and he took at least 5 minutes.
> 
> ...


Plenty of popportunities to stop the car and kick him out - at least 6 I believe.
Also an opportunity to hurl his garbage at him.
Better luck next time.



nurburgringsf said:


> Im for a socially conservative society the world over. Its sustainable as everyones house is kept in check and harmony rains.
> 
> Feminism and america = extremely unsustainable hyperized materialism. Climate change hoax as a means to mitigate unsustainable materialism caused directly by female empowerment.
> 
> ...


So I guess, you'll be voting Trump next year?
Shame they haven't got cloning down pat yet - otherwise you'll be Adolf's cheer squad #1 vocalist.



MadTownUberD said:


> I guess upon reading your post a couple of times: you are saying that involuntary celibacy is the cause of unhappiness in young men, and this results in pathological behavior, and therefore I should have bent over backwards to help this guy "get some"? Interesting.
> 
> I kind of get your point about people marrying younger in times past, but let me tell you...marriage doesn't necessarily result in a preferred level of sexual activity.


Agreed - especially if you marry a feminazi western chick.
Now, if you marry a sexy little Thai, Filipina or Japanese thing, then let me assure you, Mr Johnson will be standing at attention 24/7.
It's only fat, ugly western chicks then turn men into whipped littl dogs scared to assert anything.



MadTownUberD said:


> I guess upon reading your post a couple of times: you are saying that involuntary celibacy is the cause of unhappiness in young men, and this results in pathological behavior, and therefore I should have bent over backwards to help this guy "get some"? Interesting.
> 
> I kind of get your point about people marrying younger in times past, but let me tell you...marriage doesn't necessarily result in a preferred level of sexual activity.


Agreed - especially if you marry a feminazi western chick.
Now, if you marry a sexy little Thai, Filipina or Japanese thing, then let me assure you, Mr Johnson will be standing at attention 24/7.
It's only fat, ugly western chicks then turn men into whipped littl dogs scared to assert anything.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

ghrdrd said:


> feminazi western chick.


Not doing so well with the ladies lately I see.


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Not doing so well with the ladies lately I see.


Don't need to be. Married to an amazin Thai girl for over 10 years. 
Never look at stuck up fat western chicks. Couldn't care less.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

ghrdrd said:


> Couldn't care less.


Yes you could. Your bitterness is clear. You sought companionship from a much more subservient culture.

Your incessant need to feel superior is a sign of weakness. If it works for you fine. Even the lowliest among us deserve happiness. But don't denigrate western women just because you are too weak to handle them.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

nurburgringsf said:


> No mass shootings in the 1960s in america. Most young men betwern the ages of 21 and 30 got married with their high school sweethearts. Fast forword 2019. Inceldom. Female empowerment (aka 80% of females will only settle for the top 20% of males).
> 
> Most of you guys are blue pilled. Take the red or black pill and see thr awful reality as it is.





nurburgringsf said:


> Feminism and america = extremely unsustainable hyperized materialism. Climate change hoax as a means to mitigate unsustainable materialism caused directly by female empowerment.





ghrdrd said:


> Agreed - especially if you marry a feminazi western chick.
> Now, if you marry a sexy little Thai, Filipina or Japanese thing, then let me assure you, Mr Johnson will be standing at attention 24/7.
> It's only fat, ugly western chicks then turn men into whipped littl dogs scared to assert anything.


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

Who the f isnt traumatized by western feminism? Even women arent happy!
Btw look very carefully at at the previous mass shooters in texas and gilroy california. They look like incels to me and they were explicitly racist in their manifestos. In 1960s they woulda married their high school sweethearts and that would be literally it. No sky high college tuition to worry about or anything or the strong emphasize to make enough money to raise kids in a nice lily neighborhood with high performing schools. Face the goddamn truth for god sake. The mainstream media will never and i mean NEVER discuss this.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

nurburgringsf said:


> Who the f isnt traumatized by western feminism? Even women arent happy!
> Btw look very carefully at at the previous mass shooters in texas and gilroy california. They look like incels to me. In 1960s they woulda married their high school sweethearts and that would be literally it. No sky high college tuition or anything or the strong emphasize to make enough to raise kids in a nice lily neighborhood with high performing schools. Face the goddamn truth. The mainstream media will never and i mean NEVER discuss this.


They would marry their high school sweethearts and then become "incels" anyway ?

But for real though, how can you look at those misogynistic killers and blame feminism and not sexism?

"Incels" are not victims. They're just losers who can't get laid.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> View attachment 356551


What is going on here ?? Lmfao


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> What is going on here ?? Lmfao


the most interesting man in the world is shaking his head instead of drinking a dos Equis.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> What is going on here ?? Lmfao


@nurburgringsf swooped in from crazy town ?‍♀


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> They would marry their high school sweethearts and then become "incels" anyway ?
> 
> But for real though, how can you look at those misogynistic killers and blame feminism and not sexism?
> 
> "Incels" are not victims. They're just losers who can't get laid.


Is that why 33% of young american men between the ages of 18 and 34 reported no sex in 2018? You want me to post the link like i did in the sf forum 2 months ago? Its reality and very worrisome. Unemployed men do all sorts of antisocial self destructive/violent things. Thats just reality and we have 300 million guns in this country you do realize?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> @nurburgringsf swooped in from crazy town ?‍♀


I see @ghrdrd did too


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

nurburgringsf said:


> Is that why 33% of young men between the ages of 18 and 33 reported no sex in 2018? You want me to post the link like i did in the sf forum 2 months ago?


Please don't derail my thread. This is about a rude passenger, not societal problems possibly due to involuntary celibacy.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

nurburgringsf said:


> Is that why 33% of young men between the ages of 18 and 33 reported no sex in 2018? You want me to post the link like i did in the sf forum 2 months ago?


If that's even true. And you blame the women for this? Men are far more obsessed with appearance than women are. An ugly dude can easily become ****able with a great personality, sense of humor, and skills in bed. If you're a guy who wants to get laid and can't, how about looking inside yourself instead of blaming everyone else.

Sorry for the derailment, @MadTownUberD, I couldn't let this clown go unanswered


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> If that's even true. And you blame the women for this? Men are far more obsessed with appearance than women are. An ugly dude can easily become @@@@able with a great personality, sense of humor, and skills in bed. If you're a guy who wants to get laid and can't, how about looking inside yourself instead of blaming everyone else.
> 
> Sorry for the derailment, @MadTownUberD, I couldn't let this clown go unanswered


This has nothing the do with me. Those statisticd are extremely worrisome. Ill post the link in a bit but im sure youve probably googled it by now. I like to blame this and that but that doesnt take away from the apparent current and troublesome reality.

You do know that men cope with unemployment far more different than women right? Now extend that to inceldom. We face an extreme systemic social issue in america.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

nurburgringsf said:


> We face an extreme systemic social issue in america.


"I'm too much of a loser to get laid! It's all society's fault!"


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

ariel5466 said:


> "I'm too much of a loser to get laid! It's all society's fault!"


I might beg to differ ?


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

"
Young men between 18 and 30 years of age saw one of the biggest declines in sexual activity, with 28 percent saying they had no sex over the last year. The same data from 1989 shows just 14 percent of men of the same age range reporting no sex.

Young women in the same age range, however, report higher rates of sexual activity, with only 18 percent saying they had no sex in the past year.

"

https://thehill.com/policy/healthca...ans-not-having-sex-reaches-record-high-report
"The data - which was analyzed by the Washington Post -- revealed that an average of 23 percent of Millennials aged 18 to 30 (almost 1 in 4) said they haven't had sex in the past year, and what's more is that the number of men under 30 who reported not having sex rose from 10 percent in 2008 to 28 percent in 2018, meaning it nearly tripled. "

https://www.maxim.com/news/millennials-are-having-less-sex-than-ever-2019-4
Guns were never the problem. Its always young testosterone laidened men with nothing to do (go to war, go to work, or have sex). Thats the reality. I know I'm a toxic masculinist for pointing out the toxicity of human nature.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

nurburgringsf said:


> "
> Young men between 18 and 30 years of age saw one of the biggest declines in sexual activity, with 28 percent saying they had no sex over the last year. The same data from 1989 shows just 14 percent of men of the same age range reporting no sex.
> 
> Young women in the same age range, however, report higher rates of sexual activity, with only 18 percent saying they had no sex in the past year.
> ...


cool


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Yes you could. Your bitterness is clear. You sought companionship from a much more subservient culture.
> 
> Your incessant need to feel superior is a sign of weakness. If it works for you fine. Even the lowliest among us deserve happiness. But don't denigrate western women just because you are too weak to handle them.


Hilarious. Advice from a full time uber driver. As Mastercard say, Priceless.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ghrdrd said:


> Don't need to be. Married to an amazin Thai girl for over 10 years.
> Never look at stuck up fat western chicks. Couldn't care less.


So are you just trying to stir the pot? What is the need for you to go and insult "western chicks" ? Why are you so mad?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Let's go back to the original post for a moment.


MadTownUberD said:


> I thought he was from the south but it turned out he grew up in a nearby city, and must have been slightly mentally challenged or was really messed up on substances.


A girlfriend of mine worked at a massage parlor in Philly for a while. (She made really good money there.)

She said that many of the customers there had some kind of challenge. That's one of the reasons they went there, rather than meeting women in other "more acceptable" situations.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Let's go back to the original post for a moment.
> 
> A girlfriend of mine worked at a massage parlor in Philly for a while. (She made really good money there.)
> 
> She said that many of the customers there had some kind of challenge. That's one of the reasons they went there, rather than meeting women in other "more acceptable" situations.


Interesting. He certainly was weird. He said he grew up locally but had no idea where the city I live is...and it's within very easy driving distance of Madison. Makes me wonder what he does for work, or if he works.


----------



## LüberInLyft (Oct 10, 2018)

Which massage parlor? Asking for a friend...


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

LüberInLyft said:


> Which massage parlor? Asking for a friend...


I'm sure there are several that are closer to your house than Madison Wisconsin. Just saying


----------



## LüberInLyft (Oct 10, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm sure there are several that are closer to your house than Madison Wisconsin. Just saying


It was a joke and yes there most definitely are. I love rolling up in the middle of the night dropping off a passenger at the basement of an apartment building with a neon OPEN sign


----------



## YNWA7 (Mar 18, 2019)

I have done several trips to this place. Each time it has been from a downtown hotel between 10pm and 12am on a weeknight.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> I'm not seeing a big problem with that pax. ?‍♂
> In fact if that was my worst pax of the day, I'd say it was a good day.
> 
> When I drove cab, after pax gets out of car, I used to chuck out all their garbage on to their driveway after they got out. No retaliations using ratings.


These are ALL legitimate "red flags"


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

Was it this guy? You know, Asian massage and all....



tmart said:


> It's not worth the 1-star he will retaliate and give you a one-star as well


1 stars are like massage parlors, on to the next one


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

YNWA7 said:


> I have done several trips to this place. Each time it has been from a downtown hotel between 10pm and 12am on a weeknight.


Since Maddy wouldn't tell me where it is, would you? Is it on Farwell, Prospect or Oakland?

I'm not asking because I want to be a client, but just curious, so I can avoid pickups from it.



MadTownUberD said:


> Interesting. He certainly was weird. He said he grew up locally but had no idea where the city I live is...and it's within very easy driving distance of Madison. Makes me wonder what he does for work, or if he works.


He's probably from Milwaukee and didn't realize he was in Madison. You know we get some real winners here.

Yesterday, I drove a pax out to Waunakee, beautiful area now. On the way back, I stopped off the N exit for Cottage Grove and couldn't believe how expanded it is now.


----------



## YNWA7 (Mar 18, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Since Maddy wouldn't tell me where it is, would you? Is it on Farwell, Prospect or Oakland?
> 
> I'm not asking because I want to be a client, but just curious, so I can avoid pickups from it.
> 
> ...


E. Wash


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

YNWA7 said:


> E. Wash


 Thanks, but he was taking about the one in Mke east side, not Madison.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Thanks, but he was taking about the one in Mke east side, not Madison.


How many times do I have to tell you I am not talking about Milwaukee?!??!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> How many times do I have to tell you I am not talking about Milwaukee?!??!


Apparently one more time! ? I thought I read in the beginning you drove him 1.5 hours away. I think you need a ?.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Apparently one more time! ? I thought I read in the beginning you drove him 1.5 hours away. I think you need a ?.


No silly. He thought it took two and a half hours to drive to Milwaukee from Madison but it only takes an hour and a half to drive to Milwaukee from Madison.


----------



## SuperuberSFL (Oct 16, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> All the weed shops in my area were shut down. Surprisingly they all turned into Asian Massage parlors. Careful what you wish for.


Hey, what's wrong with a massage parlor ?
Actually, what's wrong with a strop club ?
I have made a lot of money dropping people to and from strip clubs.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

SuperuberSFL said:


> Hey, what's wrong with a massage parlor ?
> Actually, what's wrong with a strop club ?
> I have made a lot of money dropping people to and from strip clubs.


I'm a Stropper.


----------



## LüberInLyft (Oct 10, 2018)

If anyone is in NJ, I can tell you of 3 places within 5 miles of New Brunswick


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

LüberInLyft said:


> If anyone is in NJ, I can tell you of 3 places within 5 miles of New Brunswick


do tell. I sometimes range that far north. what should I be looking out for?


----------



## LüberInLyft (Oct 10, 2018)

Zaarc said:


> do tell. I sometimes range that far north. what should I be looking out for?


Look for a neon one of these when typical businesses should be closed for the day.

There's one in Edison that's hiring too.


----------

